# Need a transmission



## The Popo (Feb 9, 2010)

So I rebuilt my LS2. I stroked it, bored it and blew it (ProCharger), but no another problem.... the tranny. I rebuilt it once already and it has broken again. Not because it am beating on it (I can't because I need a fuel system) but it just went out on its own. I took it to a shop to have rebuilt again, which they did, but now I'm being told there's another problem which they are not sure about. So in stead of F-ing around with the 4L60E I am looking to buy a real tranny. My motor is built to handle up to 1200 hp, but I am not going to tune it to that just yet. I am wondering if anyone out there has a high HP motor and what tranny they are using to put that power to the wheels.

Thanks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Has it been rebuilt or specifically built to handle the power. Rebuilding it does nothing to strenthing it. Check out RPM Transmission, TCI, LMR, ect. They build transmissions for high HP cars.


----------

